# Cammie is pregnant!



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Best wishes. How exciting!! 


?Suddenly?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

How exciting!! Congrats I am so happy for you and Cammie!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How exciting!! Wishing your lovely girl an easy pregnancy and whelping!reggers:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations !!!! Please share pictures of mom and dad so we can daydream while we wait for the puppy pictures!!!  hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> Congratulations !!!! Please share pictures of mom and dad so we can daydream while we wait for the puppy pictures!!!  hehe


Thanks Lou!

Here are mom pictures:
Small Standard Poodles - Cammie

And here are dad pictures:
Small Standard Poodles - Sting


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> Thanks Lou!
> 
> Here are mom pictures:
> Small Standard Poodles - Cammie
> ...


Wonderful!!  thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How exciting! Sending good thoughts your way that she has an uneventful pregnancy and plenty of healthy, roly, poly puppies. I bet these are the longest 2 months you've spent in a long time. lol.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooooh!!!!! More puppies!!!! Congratulations Cammie and Peppersb, I'm really excited for you


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOOHOOO!!!! This is going to be a beautiful bunch!!! .....Just 3 1/2 weeks and can't wait to see them!!! We are having so much fun watching all these pups on PF lately, it's no wonder there is an MPS outbreak!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Very exciting! I love what you're doing.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*Cammie is pregnant*

Yippee yay. This is going to be quite an exciting adventure! 

Your island friend.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOT!! WOOT!! I am so happy for you! I know how much you have been looking forward to this! I will be praying the rest of Cammie's pregnancy goes off without a hitch, that she has a super easy whelp and that she has a lovely litter. I hope too that Cammie's human Mama enjoys this experience immensely!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so excited for you. I also hope everything goes smoothly and that we will soon be admiring a gorgeous litter of plump, healthy puppies.


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Best wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

Best wishes for a happy, healthy pregnany and litter.


----------



## allisonhana (Feb 12, 2014)

Excited!!


----------

